# Platform Pedals



## Mark092974 (Nov 22, 2014)

As a former roadie I'd fully anticipated buying clipless for my new rig but with what I've been reading it feels like platform may be the way to go. Is weight the key difference between a $50 platform and a$150 platform? I'm 255, I don't think a few grams on the pedals is going to make or break me. Also, what kind of shoes do you wear with platforms? 
Thanks!


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

Also lower profile, better bearings, made not China, Taiwan. 
Generally flat soled shoes with tight tread pattern grip the pins better. Skate shoes usually have good grippy soles, but tend to have flexy bottom so you lose a little in putting power to the pedal. But I've also ridden in deck shoes and my work semi-dress shoes a couple times! Even combat boots back in the days of clips & straps!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Number and type of pins loosely relates to price, too. In general, grip. Bearings are a biggie, though. Get something that's serviceable. 

I have ridden in both hiking shoes and 5.10 Freeriders. The hiking shoes I used weren't horrible, but they definitely weren't as good as the 5.10's. They had more flexible soles and firmer rubber, so grip wasn't quite as good and they were just way too flexible. The Freeriders are still flexible for a bike shoe, but they are stiffer than the hiking shoes.


----------



## mtb_brew (Oct 7, 2014)

I ride saints pedals and like them overall. I also bought a pair Danny Macaskills fivetens and they are super sticky to the pedals without eating up your sole. Great combo for maximum traction.


----------



## time229er (Oct 30, 2013)

I too had Saints, and although they are plenty grippy and are serviceable, they are also hefty but again their intended audience is the DH and FR crowd. I have had RaceFace Aeffect pedals for about a year now, and they perform as well, are considerably lighter and they too are serviceable. Good luck!


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

These are good pedals for trailrunners. They have short and rounded pins. Thin, strong, light and not overpriced. 
Pedals with longer sharp pins work best with 5.10 type soles needed for big jumps and dh speeds.
Origin8 Ultim8 Slimline Platform MTB Pedals, 1 Pair - 9/16", Black









Wellgo B143 pedals have stubby pins also good for runners and less likely to cut your shins than pedals with long sharp pins.


----------



## ApolloMike (Nov 5, 2014)

My wife rides a pair of specialized aluminum flats that run about $80. Plenty of pins. She has a pair of Vans Gravel that just stick to those pedals. Probably similar to 5.10s.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

I will jump on the Saints bandwagon here. They are great and the beefiness is great when you smash them off a rock and can barely tell. I have not tried the Raceface listed above but they make great products so I am sure they would be as described. For shoes I wear the Specialized 2FO. Great shoes with little to no flex when compared to the Van skate shoes I used before them.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

I ride Straitline DeFactos with Teva 'Links' shoes.

The straitlines are kinda heavy, but are fully rebuildable and have thus far proven completely indestructible.

I'm pleased with the shoes, they grip well, have proven very durable over the 125-ish miles I've ridden them, and were $36 on Amazon.


----------



## borabora (Feb 16, 2011)

I just got my wife a pair of Raceface Affect pedals. Impressive looking pedals, packaging and come with spare pins. She loved them. They were $92 on Amazon. 

I ride clipless, but I think for any pedal weight and depth (to minimize pedal strike) are relevant factors aside from overall quality. For platforms, the overall stickiness would seem to be the most important performance factor.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Deity compound pedals forabout 2 mons now. This is an affordable way t try platform pedals and you get low profile and light weight for $50. If you really like flats then consider spending 100+ on something higher end.

Usually the more epensive flat pedals are thinner, lighter and have better bearings. Brands vary on how wide the surface area is, pin placement, etc. i have spank spikes on another bike and have been using them for 2 years. Love them, but they are more expensive. The spike has a very large surface area.

Only issue I have had with my Deity pedals is you just need to check the pins for tightness.


----------



## Bttocs (Jun 21, 2014)

I am about 10 lbs lighter, size 12-13 shoe. I splurged and bought Canfield Crampon pedals. About $150, but I think they are the best. Held up perfect for my first season on them. Very thin, grippy, wide, and comfortable. Cut my leg a few times on the pins, but price you pay for grip. I ride with old style reebok tennis shoes, but want to get some 510's for Xmas. The crampons are so thin you can almost pedal like clipless with them. They saved my ass a few times as I was going over the bars, but jumped off the pedals and landed on my feet. Lot's of good choices, do a "best flat" search and you will get some other candidates to look at.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

The last time I bashed my Spank Spikes (100+) on a few rocks, trying to ride between them like a dork, they barely got scratched. I'm glad I spec'd them on my Enduro 29, as I tend to go plow through before I think about which line would be best, which leads to such carnage. 

For my lighter bikes, I think the Deity Compounds (under 50) are unbeatable for the price. Even the replacement parts are super affordable. Only issue I had with them is that they might be the culprit for a slight clicking sound (PF30 bike) that happens about every 1.1 revolution of the crank.

Can only nitpick about the cheap ones honestly. As for shoes, I'm sold on 5.10s. They're so good that they allowed me to completely ditch clipless pedals. I would even be reluctant to use clipless in a race, unless there was a big prize at stake and clipless provided an edge I needed to win.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I don't like being able to feel the pedal spindle under my foot while riding. Those Origin8's have a rather large bulge at the spindle I would probably feel rather prominently.

I have a pair of these (well, the 2014 Sub4)
Blackspire - Sub420 Pedals | Blackspire

and a pair of these
Kona Wah Wah Platform Pedals (100024964) at CambriaBike.com

The Konas are on my commuter. I don't like the pins very much (threads to the end of the pin), but they were free pedals. I used them last winter on my mtb and those pins shredded my winter pants.

I use the Sub4's on my mtb and I like them. Pins are long and grippy, but rounded so they don't shred things just brushing against them.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

eb1888 said:


> These are good pedals for trailrunners. They have short and rounded pins. Thin, strong, light and not overpriced.
> Pedals with longer sharp pins work best with 5.10 type soles needed for big jumps and dh speeds.
> Origin8 Ultim8 Slimline Platform MTB Pedals, 1 Pair - 9/16", Black
> 
> ...


Those look an awfully lot like Spanks, but Spanks is another way to go. I ride Loaded USA AmXs...


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

I ride dmr v12 with flat skate shoes. Does the job well and I'm 250lbs never had any problems. Nice and grippy too.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Got these on ebay pretty cheap ^^ b/c they were yellow/gold more than anything else...









My weight was 245, now 222...

Also wear these home made shoes ^^









Work fine together 

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

Canfield Crampons here. DC tennis shoe, for now, 5 10 freeriders coming soon. Pedals work really well. I likey.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

I get VP-001 of ebay for about $50 ea (actually just under. 
Great quality, great traction, low profile and light weight (175g ea or 350g for the set).
the only draw back is the pins are not tight when you get them. Tighten them or you will lose them. Never lost one though if I tightened them.

I have worn just hiking shoes and I was fine. 
Got Astral Kayaking shoes now (they have 5 Ten rubber) and much better. 
I plan on getting some 5 Ten's soon for the colder weather as the Astral's are really lightweight.


----------



## shupack (Nov 28, 2012)

Diety Compounds... $50 (i think?)


----------



## Phinias (Aug 28, 2014)

I love my Atlases, expensive but worth it and simply beautiful!


----------



## endy (Nov 11, 2014)

I've ridden the Saints, Xpedo Spry, and Canfield Crampons. Saints had horrible grip IMO but people seem to like them. I honestly couldnt wait to get off them, the Xpedos are way better. Canfields feel similar to the Xpedos but grippier pins and more burly.

I am considering HT or VP Carrier pedals. Canfield Crampons are nice but I want a wider platform.


----------



## mtb_brew (Oct 7, 2014)

endy said:


> I've ridden the Saints, Xpedo Spry, and Canfield Crampons. Saints had horrible grip IMO but people seem to like them. I honestly couldnt wait to get off them, the Xpedos are way better. Canfields feel similar to the Xpedos but grippier pins and more burly.
> 
> I am considering HT or VP Carrier pedals. Canfield Crampons are nice but I want a wider platform.


did you take the washers out and put in the extra pins? With doing that and my 5.10s the grip is crazy. I sometimes think its almost too much as i can't just slide my foot back on the peddle that easily.


----------



## endy (Nov 11, 2014)

I havn't changed anything from how they ship. The grip is actually really really great with 510s., I just get the feeling like my feet and ankles want to roll off outwards and I could use a little more width for stability. My feet naturally want to sit further out and end up partially off the pedals. I read several other people say the same thing before I bought them and now I know what they meant. It's not a huge issue but not confidence inspiring as this comment put it,



> It's the Q-factor... I don't have super wide feet, and I use low-top 510 Impacts for most of my trail riding. I felt the platform on these didn't feel wide enough. My shoes were rubbing the crank arms, and the sole of my shoes were hanging off the outside edge. It's not a terrible feeling, but they weren't inspiring confidence. If they were designed with an axle (wrench flats) between the crank and platform, I'm sure I would've liked them more. (Spank Spike pedals also have this problem.)
> 
> The good points? Thin and grippy. If you can deal with the narrow feeling they give your bike, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## mtb_brew (Oct 7, 2014)

endy said:


> I havn't changed anything from how they ship. The grip is actually really really great with 510s., I just get the feeling like my feet and ankles want to roll off outwards and I could use a little more width for stability. My feet naturally want to sit further out and end up partially off the pedals. I read several other people say the same thing before I bought them and now I know what they meant. It's not a huge issue but not confidence inspiring as this comment put it,


oh sorry i was talking about the Saints.. (even though i forgot to mention them!) oops!
Saints have awesome grip IMO with the washers out and the 5.10s


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

I second that. When I got my saints I thought I would try them "as shipped" and they were horrible but after I pulled the washers and added the side pins they were like a completely different pedal. I agree that they almost work too good and I actually have to lift my foot off to reposition it. I also have EE wide feet and these are wide enough for me.


----------



## endy (Nov 11, 2014)

mrmattjohnson said:


> oh sorry i was talking about the Saints.. (even though i forgot to mention them!) oops!
> Saints have awesome grip IMO with the washers out and the 5.10s


ahh, the saints I had were actually a loaner pair I used on a few demo bikes.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

endy said:


> ahh, the saints I had were actually a loaner pair I used on a few demo bikes.


They go from zero to hero as soon as you add the pins and toss the washers. Try them again and consider they are almost indestructible. Great pedals!!


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

The Origin8 and Wellgo B143 pedals are around $65 and you can't feel the spindle unless you are barefoot.
Lots of pedals work for trail riding, dh and big jumps are where more grip helps the most, i.e. longer sharp pins and 5.10 Stealth rubber(some 5.10s don't have Stealth). Use the low heels technique and bumps push the pedals into your shoe instead of bouncing you off. It helps to be standing with your weight on the pedals.
Here's the technique vid. With this you can be stuck like glue to cheap Walmart bike pedals with short cast aluminum rounded pins.


----------



## NFD538 (Oct 1, 2012)

DMR Vaults here.


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

endy said:


> I've ridden the Saints, Xpedo Spry, and Canfield Crampons. Saints had horrible grip IMO but people seem to like them. I honestly couldnt wait to get off them, the Xpedos are way better. Canfields feel similar to the Xpedos but grippier pins and more burly.
> 
> I am considering HT or VP Carrier pedals. Canfield Crampons are nice but I want a wider platform.


i gotta disagree, i went from deity compounds to the spry and the grip is horrible. i see xpedo has different pins which im going to try because i do like the shape and size of the pedals but those short fat pins are just not good for grip. compounds were way better


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

eb1888 said:


> Use the low heels technique and bumps push the pedals into your shoe instead of bouncing you off. It helps to be standing with your weight on the pedals.
> Here's the technique vid. With this you can be stuck like glue to cheap Walmart bike pedals with short cast aluminum rounded pins.


This +1.

I grew up Motocrossing, and 'heels low/Toes up' is gospel. It's second nature on a motorcycle for me. Despite this I've always ridden clipless in the 'attack' position, with my heels high. My first few rides on flats were sketchy to say the least because muscle memory wanted to position my feet the same way as clipless- heels high, weight on the balls. Even moderate bumps threatened to toss me off. Once I made a *conscious, dedicated* effort to retrain my brain it was like night and day. pedals under the arch, heels low, toes up. It's like night and day. So much so, that I don't actually know where my clipless pedals are anymore, somewhere on a shelf in my garage I assume.

My last mental stumbling block is that I can't 'pull' on the pedals anymore. I miss that, but it's getting better. I know that pulling isn't making substantial power, but I've always used it as a 'steering' tool, to unweight the rear tire to clear obstacles or shift my weight. mostly used during climbing. I can do it "BMX" style via the bars, but it's a dramatically different set of mechanics that I struggle to get right. pretty regularly I reflexively 'lift' my foot to pull a pedal upwards and end up slamming the pedal into my calf.

I'm a markedly better rider on flats everywhere except technical rocky climbing. There's alot of stuff that I used to be able to clean on clipless that I can't on flats.

One interesting note for shoes. If you're looking to 'test-drive' flats and shoes for cheap before you drop big bucks on a setup, I found the cheap Walmart Nike Free knockoffs work extremely well for beginner flats, and they're under $20. The soles are not stiff and your feet will get tired in a few miles, but the bottoms are made of foam, and even mediocre pins pierce into the soft bottoms and they stick surprisingly well. I rode like this for 3-4 rides while I shoe shopped.


----------



## endy (Nov 11, 2014)

obs08 said:


> i gotta disagree, i went from deity compounds to the spry and the grip is horrible. i see xpedo has different pins which im going to try because i do like the shape and size of the pedals but those short fat pins are just not good for grip. compounds were way better


yeah, i agree with you actually. the short fat pins kind of ruin the pedal, they get really slippery with the slightest moisture too.

they were still better than the particular pair of saints i rode on the same trails back to back. i was really surprised, not what I was expecting at all. i guess i know now the stock pins are not the best way to ride the saints.

what i'd really like is something like the canfield crampons but a little wider. the vp carrier are right except the pins and grip are suspect. i wonder if i could swap the pins out on the carriers for some sharper threaded type?


----------



## time229er (Oct 30, 2013)

Ross1200 said:


> I ride dmr v12 with flat skate shoes. Does the job well and I'm 250lbs never had any problems. Nice and grippy too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your pedals might be okay, but your rug is friggin hideous...looks like polar bear roadkill!


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

Haha. True. Would be even worse if it was my rug. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## time229er (Oct 30, 2013)

Ross1200 said:


> Haha. True. Would be even worse if it was my rug.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you just might wanna be a bit more careful where you take your shots :yikes:


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

time229er said:


> I too had Saints, and although they are plenty grippy and are serviceable, they are also hefty but again their intended audience is the DH and FR crowd. I have had RaceFace Aeffect pedals for about a year now, and they perform as well, are considerably lighter and they too are serviceable. Good luck!


At's what I ride now, exact same pedal, love em,


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

What does it matter to you where I take shots. We're talking about pedals not bleeding interior design. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## time229er (Oct 30, 2013)

Ross1200 said:


> What does it matter to you where I take shots. We're talking about pedals not bleeding interior design.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


just a casual observation mate...no offense intended :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## mtb_brew (Oct 7, 2014)

i agree though, that is one ugly rug!


----------



## time229er (Oct 30, 2013)

we can only hope that it is indeed just a rug and not his carpet :shocked: enough of this nonsense...


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

A rug eh ? 

I thought he propped his bike up the back of a sheep !
Or a Yeti 

I ain't seen shag carpet Inna while ..


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

How about we get back to the pedal discussion. 

I hear there is quite a rage over shag on carpet forums but here....who cares, it's a friggin carpet


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Terranaut said:


> How about we get back to the pedal discussion.


I think I rather preferred the discussion about the ugly rug/carpet. There are plenty of bike component discussions on this forum and not enough flooring discussions.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

Pedals with threaded pins give me more grip. I tried Forte Converts because they were cheap(ish) at just under $50. They're heavy and the color selection is terribly lacking, but they're are durable as hell and have threaded replaceable pins. Would buy them again.


----------



## Mark092974 (Nov 22, 2014)

Do you ride trails or downhill?


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

I just bought a pair of the Exotic thru pin pedals CarbonCycles.CC :: Components :: Products :: Pedals :: Thru Pin Alloy Flat Pedals :: CC-PED21F-GRY they should work out a lot better than the worn out, non-replaceable pin pedals I have now.

They look identical to the Superstar Nano thru pin CNC Nano Thru Pin Pedals - Superstar Components

I think they're actually made by another company yet, but I couldn't find them for sale from the original manufacturer.


----------



## mtc71 (Feb 18, 2014)

I have been riding straitline amps for about two years, with five-ten impacts, and could not be happier. I have a wide foot, and the straitline/five-ten combo is perfect.The grip is amazing. I will still use clips occasionally on long non-technical rides, but ride platforms on most of my bikes and only miss the clips on long flat stretches when I am tired. If you are sure you will stick with platforms, I would fork-out the extra dough for some straitlines. They are easy and cheap to rebuild, and the pins are great.


----------



## danfrance (Jan 18, 2015)

Just swapped my spds for Superstar Delta (first version). They bulge at the spindle but it doesn't really seem to get underfoot.

Only thing for me is the pins mashing my calf as I shuffle over obstacles when I've not managed to stay mounted. Expected really. Great grip though with a pair of Nike 6.0

http://www.mbr.co.uk/reviews/pedals-products/superstar-delta


----------

